# .



## Niruki (3/6/20)

.


----------



## Silo (3/6/20)

Oh man, you tried a simply atty with coil or so?

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lingogrey (3/6/20)

Niruki said:


> So my mod just flipped me the finger and decided now would be a nice time to deny me use of it.
> I was quietly browsing memes with the occasional giggle, mod in hand and when I tried to vape it the screen just went off. took out the batteries hoping it would reset. Hit the button 5 times. Nothing happened. Plugged in the usb charger and the screen came on. When I fired it this time the "atomizer short" message popped up Tried different atties but no cigar. I'm guessing some juice got in somewhere it doesn't belong. I've thoroughly inspected all the nooks and crannies wiping away any moisture with an earbud. Problem is I'm not going to hold my breath hoping it dries out over night.
> 
> My question for everyone is weather I'll be able to get another mod now with the shipping restrictions in place and also if anyone can recommend any good dual battery squonkers? The one I have now is a Nikola Niagara so I'm looking for something similar
> ...


Hi@Niruki;

I'm sorry about your mod and I do hope that it gets sorted soon!

Here is a thread listing most of the retailers shipping during lockdown: https://www.ecigssa.co.za/consolida...es-no-nic-during-lockdown.t66519/#post-849245

At most of these retailers you have to add a CBD juice in order to ship, but I have seen on some threads that people have been saying that you can ship hardware only (no CBD juice required. No nicotine or 0mg juice allowed) from some stores (eg. Vape King). 

I don't see any dual battery squonkers listed from Vape Cartel, Vaperite, or Vapeking. Sir Vape's site is offline until tomorrow - I think that it's quite likely that they might have some dual battery squonkers. However, from browsing their site a few days ago it did appear to me as if only certain hardware (mostly pod devices and AIOs, coils etc.) are available for shipping during lock-down (even if a CBD juice is included). I might be wrong / have interpreted it incorrectly, though.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## GerrieP (3/6/20)

Hi @Niruki.
I recently bought a bundle deal. Included is a Dovpo Topside dual. Tried it once. Not rocking my boat.

Reactions: Like 2 | Disagree 1


----------



## LeislB (3/6/20)

Try Tasnia Vape. You don't need to buy CBD, order just has to be R1000 minimum to ship, not sure where you are. Contact him by WhatsApp on the 061 number on the website. The pricing isn't current so you can't order online. Send him your whish list and he'll get back to you. I ordered a new mod and tank from him and am very happy. Good luck!

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## LeislB (3/6/20)

You can order nic juice too!

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (3/6/20)

The Nikola is probably the best/smallest dual batt squonker there is, that thing just feels and looks good in hand. Mine also just died after a few months and if you do internet search you see they have leaking issues. so it does not matter how good they look and feel, its a pos and I will not get another one.

Your best bet will be to get a Pulse dual, but dont know where you going to get one now. Rather get a single batt squonker much smaller and lighter, just carry an extra battery with you

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silo (4/6/20)

Aww, yeah they should fix that mod, I always thought of getting the Nikola.

Don't get the Wotofo Recurve(Mod) either.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Stranger (4/6/20)

What did you find wrong with the Recurve, I have a dual and it is great.

PS, @Niruki try vapeshop

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CJB85 (4/6/20)

@Niruki I know some of the members dismantle and service their own mods, like @Rob Fisher so maybe he can jump in here with some advice.
Perhaps you could unscrew the 510 plate and put the mod in a ziplock bag with some rice (or even better, silica pouches if you have some) to absorb the moisture? My gut says if there is a moisture short, this will at least give you a shot at recovering the mod if none of the electronics got damaged? 
For a squonker, have you looked at the Topside Lite? It is a single battery, but can take 18650/20700/21700 and can convert to a normal (non-squonk) mod as well?

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (4/6/20)

CJB85 said:


> @Niruki I know some of the members dismantle and service their own mods, like @Rob Fisher so maybe he can jump in here with some advice.
> Perhaps you could unscrew the 510 plate and put the mod in a ziplock bag with some rice (or even better, silica pouches if you have some) to absorb the moisture? My gut says if there is a moisture short, this will at least give you a shot at recovering the mod if none of the electronics got damaged?
> For a squonker, have you looked at the Topside Lite? It is a single battery, but can take 18650/20700/21700 and can convert to a normal (non-squonk) mod as well?



I'm no expert at internals... I tend to concentrate on the external looks... but if it's not working @CJB85's advice is sound!

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silo (4/6/20)

Stranger said:


> What did you find wrong with the Recurve, I have a dual and it is great.
> 
> PS, @Niruki try vapeshop



The mod. I have the Recurve atty, it's top notch.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stranger (4/6/20)

Oops my bad.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Silo (4/6/20)

Not your fault, I did not specify and edited(you're not crazy"to that extent").

So I got 2. The one has a stuck button, yet the button clicks, did not use it for very long either. The other is now just a non-squonk mech.

The problems with the mod are:
21700 batteries barely fit and get cut up.
Squonk bottle goes iffy pretty quick. Ruins juice when it goes into the bottle, HAS to be replaced.
Heavy, which is bad, because the battery door slips off easy, which is also a con...
Magnets fall out easy, resulting in even easier slipage...

It feels great in the hand though.


----------



## Silo (4/6/20)

Niruki said:


> @Silo I've also got a recurve atty. The dry hits though.. Okay I'll admit I didn't wick it thick enough and mainly bought it for the flavor. Probably also why I had so many dry Hits. Rarely put it down  never got as excited about the mod though seemed rife with marketing and I really don't like marketing. It's the kind of injustice that keeps me up at night.



Recurve is awesome atty though. Totally up to coil type, placement, and all. Even cotton plays a role, so...

I will be testing stuff fairly soon, just threw in some nex-mesh, 0.12Ohm. Another coil on the Recurve, 0.18Ohm. Going to do some old school coils on different rda's. The mechman helps me test more, varying wattage is really nice actually.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Silo (4/6/20)

Niruki said:


> That's a nice looking mod. Just looked it up. Kinda reminds me of the Invader which hits like a beast lol minimum voltage on that baby is 3.6v
> I'm loving mesh coils though. Ramp up king as far as I'm concerned and doesn't heat up your mod because it cools down just a quick. I'm selling off my drop dead and my recurve but keeping the elder dragon because I love it so much. and I dropped it once now there's a chip in the paint on the barrel lol could say it has too much character now to let go.
> 
> Looking forward to the posts on the coil reviews


The mechman80w stick, not the dual, apparently the dual has issues. I've always wanted to try the elder dragon, nice and low. How does it compare to the Recurve for you? Yeah mesh is satisfying, cool, and I also tend to have longer battery than comparable Ohm'd coils.


----------

